# Paul George climbs Mt. Hibbert



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

Link if Youtube vid dies:
http://www.nba.com/pacers/news/george_dunk_101222.html

I'm impressed!


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

This guy and McRoberts should both be in the dunk contest.


----------



## Knick Killer (Jul 16, 2006)

If Paul George and Blake Griffin are in the dunk contest it actually might be worth watching this year.


----------



## roux (Jun 20, 2006)

Thats pretty impressive.. still makes me sick to think that Vince Carter actually did this in a game


----------

